# Chat with PARA's VP at NRA convention.



## Northernsub (May 12, 2011)

I bought a P14-45 last August. Shot about 200 rounds out of it at a competition and lost the pin to the rear adjustable sight. Figured calling PARA would be a quick easy solution and one would be in the mail the next day from them.....No Problems RIGHT? WRONG! Please read on.....

If anyone out there is considering a Para Ordinance stay clear. Their customer service is horable! No other way to put it.

It was a simple part. A pin off the adjustable site on my P14-45 Limited. Bought it NEW and spent a nice penny in it. Called down and PRAISED them for their EXCELLENT gun. I explained I picked it over all the others as my new competition gun. I was told By Michael Craft over the phone they would in no way replace the part or send me a new one. I was told by him they have no reason to fix their guns. If I wanted a new pin I would have to send the gun to them at MY cost and MY cost for return shipping. Really!? For a $2 part that anyone could slip in place. I could understand if it was a vital part of the operating system but a pin on the rear sight? After three months of badgering by a friend of mine who then called on my behalf we got the pin sent to me.

So on May 4th I went to the NRA convention and spoke with Spoke to the VP of PARA. I was told my $2 part I needed fixed on my gun was not their problem and why should they have to fix anything on a gun they build. I was advised that they do not make the sights they put on their guns so it is not their problem. I asked him if he thought Springfield Armory, Glock, or Colt would feel the same way. He said He did not care and that if they wanted to fix something like that than that was up to them.

I then pointed to one of the PARA Team shooters and asked if he had to go threw three months of hell to get parts. The VP said "No....he has lots of EXTRA parts for his guns". I sugested that all his guns come with a box of extra parts just so a guy could enjoy shooting them.

This is one messed up company. Of all the booths at the NRA Convention PARA's was the one with the least people at it. You would think that after buying a $1000 gun you would get treated a little better.

Bad part about it I really like the gun! But how can I come off the range and have anything good to say about it after being treated this way? :smt076


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

That's quite a story.

It's hard to imagine such an extreme level of dsyfunction within a company would promote someone to a VP position that has that kind of attitude -- and then that VP is stupid (and/or cocky) enough to speak to it publicly with customers. The entire company culture must be rife with this attitude.

I don't know how they can remain in business.


----------

